# Hyatt - Missing out by buying resale?



## cabogirl (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi:
My husband and I are finalizing a purchase of a unit in Key West.  We are not 
familiar with the Hyatt Gold Passport and were told we cannot participate in the exchange program.  Is this an important perk?  Does it affect our exchange with II?  Our friends bought a Marriott and they always talk about the points.  I did not feel this was that big of a deal but wanted to be certain before we close.

Thank you for all of your opinions!


----------



## copper (Apr 17, 2006)

cabogirl said:
			
		

> Hi:
> My husband and I are finalizing a purchase of a unit in Key West.  We are not
> familiar with the Hyatt Gold Passport and were told we cannot participate in the exchange program.  Is this an important perk?  Does it affect our exchange with II?  Our friends bought a Marriott and they always talk about the points.  I did not feel this was that big of a deal but wanted to be certain before we close.
> 
> Thank you for all of your opinions!



I am a member of the Hyatt Gold Passport. It is a loyalty program for the hotel side of the Hyatt properties. I'm not sure if it's tied to the timeshare side or not. I'm not a Hyatt owner (I do have one with Marriott) and for me the potential extra benefit of 'points' is far outweighed by buying a resale at a much cheaper price. Others here will speak of the 'points' benefit, if there is one, with Hyatt Gold Passport.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 17, 2006)

cabogirl -

You are on the right track with your thinking!

To learn more about the Hyatt program, see this Hyatt article from the TUG *Advice* section (link to *Advice* at the top of any BBS page).


----------



## Lee B (Apr 17, 2006)

Remember that the more "special things" they offer to buyers from the developer, the more they are saying that you will get scr*wed when you try to sell it.  Those perks are almost always good talking points that don't amount to much compared to the much lower resale price.


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 17, 2006)

If you buy resale the only thing you give up is the opportunity to convert the usage to Hyatt Gold passport points. If you want to exchange through II there is no difference if you bought resale or from the developer. Personally, I don't think the opportunity to convert to Hyatt Gold Passport points is all that attractive since, depending on the value of your week, it would only convert to anywhere from 3-6 nights in a standard hotel room at a level 4 Hyatt hotel (more nights for lower level Hyatts). While the ability to convert to points for stays in hotels is nice to have (and I have purchased from other developers for that very reason) - with Hyatt I think the conversion to hotel points alternative is less attractive and may not be worth the price differential - but that is something you need to evaluate based on how you might utilize the HVC.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 20, 2006)

We also purchased a Hyatt resale in Key West.  I would not advise buying from the developer just to get the Hyatt Gold passport option.  It is really not a good use of your points, unless you have 10,000 dollars that you really do not need.  You will save major dollars by purchasing a resale and it will NOT affect how Hyatt or II treats you.  We just got a trade for 1300 Hyatt points into Breckenridge at the The Grand Timber Lodge for spring break skiing in 2007.  It is a huge unit, that sleeps eight and would have cost us 4000.00 dollars to rent.  We still have points left over to go to Key West this August.  The folks at Hyatt filled this exchange request in 6 days!  I was shocked and very happy.  We also own a floating week in Grand Cayman that has to trade with RCI.  It is night and day between the systems - do no lose any sleep over your Hyatt purhcase.  If you purchased at a fair price - you will be a happy camper.  Just use those points and spend some time asking quesitons.   The Hyatt point system is a little hard - but it does work.  Just do not be afarid to ask questions - you can call Hyatt and they will answer any questions.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Everyone has contributed very sound advice. 
Currently, the Hyatt set up is that you're not penalized for buying resale.
I purchased resale, 1300 pts, for $3200+closing, and could not be more pleased. I am treated as other owners are (both resale & developer purchasers) except for the exclusion of participating in Hyatt Passport Points which doesn't impact me at all. It's a differnt scenario with Marriott whose points/travel program is a real benefit and a true "gimme" when purchasing IMHO, however, there are those major $$$ to part with.
My advice is to buy resale when buying Hyatt . Also, it's a great trader.
Owner HHdM: week 40, 4th floor.
Beags


----------



## GCB (Apr 20, 2006)

Beaglemom3 said:
			
		

> Everyone has contributed very sound advice.
> Currently, the Hyatt set up is that you're not penalized for buying resale.
> I purchased resale, 1300 pts, for $3200+closing, and could not be more pleased.
> 
> Where did you find 1300 points for $3200?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2006)

GCB said:
			
		

> Beaglemom3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

